# New Tires



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Buying new tires to replace the NANO's that came with my 2006
Any suggestions would be greatly appericiated


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We went with Carlisle radials and can't complain. Make sure what ever you go with you get them balanced. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## machz54 (Aug 31, 2008)

Need to replace mine as well .Any thoughts on Duros? They came with the 05 28krs but are so badly cracked around the side walls I won't go any where without replacing them..was this a bad batch?or are Duros not so great! Dave


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

kywoman said:


> Buying new tires to replace the NANO's that came with my 2006
> Any suggestions would be greatly appericiated


Steph -

I just replaced my original Duro's (2003 trailer) with Goodyear Marathons (radials) a couple of months ago. The Duro's still looked great, but after 5 plus years, I figured I 'd better replace them. So far so good with the Goodyears, but I've only had a few trips on them (approximately 550 miles). I did have them balanced at the time I installed them. Purchased, mounted and balanced for $405 out the door!

Anyway thats my .02 cents worth!

Take care -
Terry


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When i lost a duro over the summer I replaced them all with Carlisle radials. They seem fine, are america made and have a two year warranty. My tire guy also suggested I move up a load rating and went from a D to E load rating. gives you 300+ lbs more per tire and pressure up from 65 max to 80 max. they ride much smoother than the old bias ply.


----------



## machz54 (Aug 31, 2008)

nynethead said:


> When i lost a duro over the summer I replaced them all with Carlisle radials. They seem fine, are america made and have a two year warranty. My tire guy also suggested I move up a load rating and went from a D to E load rating. gives you 300+ lbs more per tire and pressure up from 65 max to 80 max. they ride much smoother than the old bias ply.


Did you have to go with a bigger tire or just buy a heavier rating


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeh I have some 15 inch Carlisle radials on my motorcycle trailer. They are a great tire. Three years old, nary a dry rot crack. I would guess 10k miles on them. Still look new. They are D rating.
My Duros on the Outback have an 06 date code. They look good too. Seem to be wearing even. I keep them at 50 psi and when not traveling, they are on wood. They are 14 inch, but I don't think they are radials. I havn't had any problems with them,,,,, yet.

These trailer tires take a beating. Two are always near the white line and pick up crap and stuff that will cut them. You can't move them out of the way of rough road as quickly or easily as your car or truck. Most of the time the trailer tire will have to plow right through the patches, pot holes,and peeled rubber off tractor trailers tires laying about on the highway.
They take a beating. I guess we're lucky they last as long as they do.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

My Duros lasted 5yrs also and they were replaced by Carlisle radials this yr. 3000 miles on them now and so far so food.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Next summer (pending i still own the 32BHDS and havent made a change) i will be buying new tires and wheels. My Duros are 2 years old and have about 5000 miles on them. I really like the look of the aluminum wheels so ill probably go with 16" wheels and whatever the best tires are.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Replaced my Duros last week with Carlisles. Did 650 miles this past week on them and I seem to get less bounce feel out of the trailer. Initial impression is very good.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our 3 1/2 year old original Nanco "Maypop" tires were starting to develop sidewall cracks, so I figured it was time to replace them. Maxxis radials seem to be considered the best by a lot of people, BUT the closest dealer for me was way down near Atlanta in Doraville or Cham-bodia or some such place. And if you buy them on-line they can be pricey. So I went with the second choice....Goodyear Marathon radials. I got all 4 mounted, balanced, and new valve stems for a little over $400 out the door at our friendly neighborhood Kauffman Tire. We will be taking our first trip on them the end of this month, so we will see if they ride better than the original Nanco's.

Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I got 5 years and several thousand miles out of the original Duros and was happy with them. I have since installed Maxxis 8008ST radials and logged about 2000 miles on them this summer. I would reccomend the Maxxis radials.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I went with the same size tire just a heavier rating. 225/75r15 E instead of D.

Just make sure if you go with the E tires, they require a reinforced valve stem, rubber coated steel to hold the 80 psi

just like truck tires. My tire guy pointed it out and removed the original rubber ones.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Our 27rsds came with 14"ers. I really don't think they are up to the task in the long run. I would like to upgrade to some nice aluminum rims and 15" e-rated tires. But the money thing gets in the way.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

machz54 said:


> Need to replace mine as well .Any thoughts on Duros? They came with the 05 28krs but are so badly cracked around the side walls I won't go any where without replacing them..was this a bad batch?or are Duros not so great! Dave


Any tire will crack if it is subject to the IR rays of the sun etc. I spray the liquid wax on mine and have lasted for over a year/8000 miles without problems/cracking etc. You just have to make sure that the tires are always up to pressure. (Mine 50-60 lbs) Too little pressure means low tires which means heat buildup wich means shredding etc.

Len


----------



## rodneyharvey (Feb 27, 2007)

I just put 4 Maxxis tires on my 25rss and am already impressed. I had a mix of Carlisle and Duro's before the change. I lost two Duro's with major blowouts with shreading and the replacement Carlisles were wearing way too fast so I went with a total Maxxis swap out. Two trips so far and it tows more stable - maybe less sidewall flex?


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I need to replace my 2004 Duro's in the spring. Where are people buying new tires? Will a regular tire store do the work? Do I need to go to an RV shop? How about Sam's or Costco?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

How often do you need to replace TT tires - don't they have a mileage rating like autos? We plan to do a lot of camping over the summer & was just wondering?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> How often do you need to replace TT tires - don't they have a mileage rating like autos? We plan to do a lot of camping over the summer & was just wondering?


Usually you hit the age before they wear out (assuming they are decent tires). There's a dot code on the tires with a 2 digit week code(00-52) and 2 digit year code to give 4 digits total. Technically they expire after 8 years. Many change sooner to try to avoid failures on the road.









To maximize their life, they should be protected from Sunlight when parked (get some tire covers) as UV light destroys them. Also check regularly for uneven wear, cracked sidewalls, underinflation, or anything else that doesn't look right. Blowouts can do a LOT of damage so you really want to avoid that!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> To maximize their life, they should be protected from Sunlight when parked (get some tire covers) as UV light destroys them. Also check regularly for uneven wear, cracked sidewalls, underinflation, or anything else that doesn't look right.


The absolute best thing you can do for your trailer tires is to keep them rotating. I know that isn't possible for many of you over the long winter, but for those who can ... get the trailer out on the road every couple of months.

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> To maximize their life, they should be protected from Sunlight when parked (get some tire covers) as UV light destroys them. Also check regularly for uneven wear, cracked sidewalls, underinflation, or anything else that doesn't look right.


The absolute best thing you can do for your trailer tires is to keep them rotating. I know that isn't possible for many of you over the long winter, but for those who can ... *get the trailer out on the road* every couple of months.

Ed
[/quote]

I am planning on doing just exactly that after we get our truck to get a feel for the trailer and to let the DW drive and pull it to get used to it.


----------

